# NGD - Seagull Entourage Grand (Parlor Acoustic)



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

NGD - Seagull Entourage Grand (Parlor Acoustic)

I bought this lovely instrument about a month ago and I’ve been having loads of fun with it ever since. I haven’t owned an acoustic for a few years and had never previously owned a small bodied one.

When I started playing guitar about a decade ago, my first guitar was a dreadnought. For those first few years I owned a mix of acoustics and electrics with lots of different makes/models of each rotating in and out. I went a few years with only electrics but then bought another dreadnought…I couldn’t get over how large it felt after being used to playing only electrics for so long. I quickly sold that acoustic and went back to playing strictly electric for a few more years.

I’m not sure what spawned wanting an acoustic again, but I’m happy that I decided to try something different this time and I’m really having so much fun with this guitar! This Seagull seems to punch above its weight - it sounds very sweet and is very well made. I do appreciate the ergonomics of the parlor-sized body and have no problem wrapping my arm around it (it’s a great couch guitar too!).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh approves.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I have one of their 12 strings and love it. Nice looking guitar you have there!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Seagull parlours are great guitars! As far as I know, they are the only parlour in the Godin line-up that has 14 frets - which for me is a "must have".


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Totally agree about the 14 fret thing @bw66 . I sold off a Larrivee P-01 that was awesome, because I couldn’t get over not having access to those extra two frets.

And to the OP, I’ve played a number of Seagull guitars that punch well above their weight for the price; excellent value for sure! Although, I don’t recall seeing a nut quite like the one on your Entourage. Glad to hear you’re getting lots of enjoyment from your new guitar!


----------

